# Habistat digital dimming stat with nigh function and timer



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I just wanted to give a plug for what in my view is one of the best bits of kit on the market at the minute - I will have to qualify this by saying that this is a recent purchase, but if its reliability matches its functions and build quaility then it is going to be unbeatable.

It is well thought out and simple to use - out of the box you can plug and play and it will give you a preset temperature and night drop, or you can set your own temps and timings. It also comes with an extra socket so that you can plug in another peice of equipment with a timer - in my case a uv light.

It does have instructions - they are simple and pictorial - but like most modern digital equipment these days the operational setting in pretty much intuitive - I really only referred to the instructions to confirm to myself that I was doing it right

I also really like the long cable on the stat probe, which is also a thinner wire than the old stats, making it easy to position and secure.

The functions are great:

A digital clock
The option to have a night time drop at the times you set
A over/under temperature alarm that you can set to up to 5degrees of either side of the desired temp, or swith off
A timer socket so that you can set on of times for another peice of equipment
A display of the current temp and target temp
A display of the % that the heat source is working at

As a practical description:

I have a viv set up for orange spot agamas - the stat is set so that
Daytime temps at the basking spot (35C) come on at 8am and run until 8pm - at which point the night time mode takes over and the temp drops to 20C.
I have set the UV to automatically come on at the same times (although these can quickly and easily be altered if desired)

I have set the over/under heating perameters at 5C and if this occurs there is an alarm which alerts you to this - can be switched off

The temperature hols very accurately and the % inicator shows me that is only needs to be operating and around 20% in order to maintain this.

The heating I am using in a 4ft viv is a 100 watt ceramic.

Early days as I have said but at the moment I am very happy with this kit and having also purchased and still using an Istat - I have to say that this is considerably better.

I am going to say one negative though - the sticky pads are not sticky enough to securely hold the stat display unit to the viv - I have never found one that is.

so from my viewpoint a sharpy rating of 9.9:lol2:


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> I just wanted to give a plug for what in my view is one of the best bits of kit on the market at the minute - I will have to qualify this by saying that this is a recent purchase, but if its reliability matches its functions and build quaility then it is going to be unbeatable.
> 
> It is well thought out and simple to use - out of the box you can plug and play and it will give you a preset temperature and night drop, or you can set your own temps and timings. It also comes with an extra socket so that you can plug in another peice of equipment with a timer - in my case a uv light.
> 
> ...


A very good review. I use the on/off version in my incubator and it is brill but I also have microclimate prime 2 which I have to say although a lot more expensive it does have more capability. Which is unfortunate as I am a big fan of habistat and do prefer the look of their equipment


----------

